# Tome Mancev (*1950): Violin concerto (1985)



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

The Macedonian composer *Tome Mancev (*1950) *composed his *Violin concerto op.22 in 1985*. It was premiered in 1986 by the Macedonian Philharmonic Orchestra under Igor Dzadrov and violinist Ratka Dimitrova. The full score only existed in manuscript, but I received the request to typeset and publish the score. Now my work is finished and one can download the full score from my website free of charge:

*https://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/violin-concertos/tome-mancev/*

A short biography of Tome Mancev:

Tome Mancev was born 1950 in Gevgelija (Macedonia) and is a composer of mostly orchestral, chamber, choral, and vocal works that have been performed in Asia, USA, Australia and Europe. Tome Mancev studied at Ss. Cyril and Methodius University in Skopje and there earned his BMus in pedagogy in 1973, BMus in music theory and pedagogy in 1975, then studied composition there with Vlastimir Nikolovski and earned his BMus in 1979. He later studied composition and other subjects with Jiri Dvoracek at the Academy of Performing Arts in Prague from 1980-81, on a fellowship, and from 1982-1988 studied composition with Jiri Dvoracek and Josef Ceremuga. Later he studied orchestration with Dimitar Sagaev at the Pancho Vladigerov National Academy of Music in Sofia from 1995-99, where he earned his Dr sci.

Among his honours are Third Prize twice in the competition for choral music TEHO in Tetovo (1978, for Harvester, Op. 10; 1990, for War, Op. 8), the Pance Pesev Prize for the best macedonian composition three times from the Macedonian Composers Association in Skopje (1989, for Symphony No. 2, 'Paganophony', Op. 23; 1995, for Old Song, Op. 27; 2002, for Exodus, Op. 30), Life achievement award from the society of music pedagogues/teachers of R Macedonia (2014) and Trajko Prokopiev for life achievement from the Macedonian Composers Association in Skopje (2015).

He has taught composition, instrumentation and orchestration, music instruments, technique of XX century composition, music analysis at Ss. Cyril and Methodius University since 1990, where he has been Professor of Composition since 2000, on undergraduate, graduate and doctoral studies.


----------

